# my tank set up is this right?



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

:-Dthis is my full tank set up is this right? what am i missing?:-D


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe add someplace whree they can hide in. (Cave, Castle, Pirate-Ship, ect.)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*other questions*



bloo97 said:


> Maybe add someplace whree they can hide in. (Cave, Castle, Pirate-Ship, ect.)


is that about it just add the hiding spot??? 
i will soon update you guys today!!
should i get a hiding place that only the female can fit into? or does it matter?:-?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd say you have enough hiding spots.

Where's the heater though? He defiantly need a heater. 

What do you have as far as food goes for the fry?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

o my goodness im so unprepared i do not have the heater and i dont have any food to feed the fry. what should i feed the fry??

what is the best thing to feed the fry.. the season over where im at is spring but its just a little cold though. so im sorry i didnt know that i was so unprepared. and i think that the plats are very easy for the female to hide also the male cant get to her when she hides in the plants.. so i guess the plants are okay..


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I suggest you do some more reading before you spawn your fish. 

Read this:
http://bettatalk.com/what_fry_eat.htm

And this:
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=750


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank goodness you asked questions before jumping into this! Read the links doggyhog provided. There's good info there.
Here is another link for you. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/breeding-betta-fish/breeding-bettas-30005/ Looks like you have some reading to do this afternoon.  There will be a pop quiz on all this. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Definately use those links. I feed baby brine shrimp from the moment they become free swimming up until I jar them. I recently started using First Bites for my four week old fry. You also need a corner filter with a gang valve and air pump. I sent you a link in the message about how I spawn.


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

when i bred bettas like 4 months ago i didnt use a heater and i had 4 batches of fry :/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Fry really do need a heater. The water temperature should be around 80-82 or so.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Definately use those links. I feed baby brine shrimp from the moment they become free swimming up until I jar them. I recently started using First Bites for my four week old fry. You also need a corner filter with a gang valve and air pump. I sent you a link in the message about how I spawn.


where is the link that you sent me?:-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's referring to the links that doggyhog and I posted for you earlier in the thread.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> where is the link that you sent me?:-?


 The private message. The filter in that link. If you want you can post it here so people know what I've found to be the best filter for betta fry and adults.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ok i will do that as soon as possible and i felt so lost for a minute lol. and you mean the corner filter and others right? i am pretty sure about that.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ok here are the links

http://www.petco.com/product/12062/N...nditioner


and the other
/http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_Prod...FishFC_Filters


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

The links aren't working for me...


----------



## lilmonstafish777 (Mar 13, 2010)

me either


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

sorry i dont know how to do that very well but i think if you ask the greatest breeder lol (Mr vamp) then he can give them to you


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

hey Mr. Vamp can you send me the message to im starting to take on my summer project


----------

